# Sample CBT for IBS session



## drmhunt (Jun 6, 2016)

Folks,

I anyone is interested in seeing a "sample" session of CBT for IBS, I have posted one here:






The "patient" in the video is an actress (don't worry, no one's confidentiality is being compromised!) but I really am a clinical psychologist with expertise in CBT for IBS. The session is short (only 23 minutes) but it covers a lot of the ground a real session would cover. I hope this gives everyone an idea of what CBT really looks like!

Best,

Melissa Hunt, Ph.D.


----------

